# How can u be getting stronger but not heavier?



## the_general64 (Jul 4, 2006)

is it possible to be getting stronger but not gaining weight? is so, how? i'm moving more weight than i was 6 months ago but i am no heavier...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 4, 2006)

yes you are not eating enough.


----------



## Gordo (Jul 4, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertrophy

Strength can be a bit of an illusion
Alot of gains are simply neural. You've simply trained your CNS how to efficiently and effectively perform an exercise. You've improved technique, not necessarily strength, including proper breathing.

Keep at it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2006)

Gordo said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertrophy
> 
> Strength can be a bit of an illusion
> Alot of gains are simply neural. You've simply trained your CNS how to efficiently and effectively perform an exercise. You've improved technique, not necessarily strength, including proper breathing.
> ...



There are also more general gains in strength that you can make like faster rate coding, better synchronization of motor unit activity, and more efficient motor unit activity.


----------



## Gordo (Jul 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> There are also more general gains in strength that you can make like faster rate coding



Cool, learned something new. Thanks  



> The firing rate of motor units usually increases with training. This is called rate coding... which causes increased force production.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 4, 2006)

More fiber recruitment. If people used 100% of their abilities all the time, you'd lose your energy reserves quite quickly. Strength training partially involves trying to raise fiber recruitment for max attempts.


----------



## Pedigree (Jul 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> There are also more general gains in strength that you can make like faster rate coding, better synchronization of motor unit activity, and more efficient motor unit activity.



Good post.
I would only add that the strengthening of connective tissue helps in overall body strength.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 5, 2006)

the_general64 said:
			
		

> is it possible to be getting stronger but not gaining weight? is so, how? i'm moving more weight than i was 6 months ago but i am no heavier...


If you keep the same weight, sooner or later your going to plateau. IMO the only way to keep you weight and get stronger is by of anabolics or stay natural and add weight to your frame.  
There's nothing wrong to adding weight to your frame to help you get past a plateau if you can do it safely and keep B/F at bay.


----------

